# Golden retriever gets along with GSD?



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

We are thinking about welcoming a Golden Retriever puppy into our family. I have start a thread a couple of months ago but we weren't sure or even what breed we are bringing in. Now that we are, I decided to ask you guys more specific questions.

My husband wants another GSD. But I'm the opposite. I love my Lincoln dearly and I know if I have another GSD just like him I would subconsciously compare them with each other. When we were getting our first dog, my second choice was a Golden Retriever. So now I put Golden up on the table again. I figure since GSD and Golden should have a different personality, I have two dogs that I can't compare who is better. But, are they too different? I don't even know if there is such thing. Anyone have them together? I'm still researching about the Golden and will post the same thread at their forum. I want to hear opinion from both groups.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Well I have a golden mix who is very golden in personality and he and my GSD are best friends! BUT I brought my GSD in second as a puppy and already had the golden so the dynamic could be different the other way around. Now they are VERY different dogs, my GSD doesn't care about strangers but my golden wants to meet everyone on the planet. 

Goldens are much more happy in your face dogs and some GSD's may not appreciate this... How is your GSD with other dogs, does he/she tolerate puppies well? I would also recommend getting the opposite sex of what your GSD is. My golden and GSD are both males only a year apart and they do extremely well together but sometimes GSD's can have same sex issues, much more in females then in males.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I think it really comes down to the individual dogs. GR are softer in play then most GSD's but in your face which some GSD's may not like

My parents just got a new foster this Saturday, a 7 year old intact GR from a neglect situation. Delgado met him yesterday and I was extremely surprised that they seemed to hit it off pretty well right off the bat.


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

Carriesue said:


> Well I have a golden mix who is very golden in personality and he and my GSD are best friends! BUT I brought my GSD in second as a puppy and already had the golden so the dynamic could be different the other way around. Now they are VERY different dogs, my GSD doesn't care about strangers but my golden wants to meet everyone on the planet.
> 
> Goldens are much more happy in your face dogs and some GSD's may not appreciate this... How is your GSD with other dogs, does he/she tolerate puppies well? I would also recommend getting the opposite sex of what your GSD is. My golden and GSD are both males only a year apart and they do extremely well together but sometimes GSD's can have same sex issues, much more in females then in males.


Thanks for the response 
Lincoln is good with other dogs. I have always been worried he won't get enough socialization so we take him party practically since we got him :wild: I don't know about puppy in particular though. He was playing with puppies when he was a younger puppy himself. But now that him and his friends are growing up somewhat I haven't introduce him to any new puppy. If everything goes as plan, him and new retriever girl would be 1.5 to 2 years apart.


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

Shade said:


> I think it really comes down to the individual dogs. GR are softer in play then most GSD's but in your face which some GSD's may not like
> 
> My parents just got a new foster this Saturday, a 7 year old intact GR from a neglect situation. Delgado met him yesterday and I was extremely surprised that they seemed to hit it off pretty well right off the bat.


I was thinking about foster a dog and see how it goes with Lincoln... but it is hard to find the GR in the shelter and like you said it really depends on individual dog. In obedience class, we have two GR and Lincoln doesn't treat them differently than other dogs.. again that probably doesn't tell me anything


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Here they are playing at the beach 
Sam and Ollie playing at the beach! - YouTube

They play very well together, they rough house pretty hard, chase each other all over the yard, play keep away and tug...they couldn't be more perfect playmates but my GSD might be a bit more of a softer play dog, he likes to roughhouse but he doesn't appreciate really rough loud husky type play.


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

Carriesue said:


> Here they are playing at the beach
> Sam and Ollie playing at the beach! - YouTube
> 
> They play very well together, they rough house pretty hard, chase each other all over the yard, play keep away and tug...they couldn't be more perfect playmates but my GSD might be a bit more of a softer play dog, he likes to roughhouse but he doesn't appreciate really rough loud husky type play.


Wow! I wish I have a beach close by  Your dogs look so happy!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I didn't have them together but I had a Golden before my GSD. I was actually surprised that they were fairly similar in personality, which I did not expect. Both very eager to please, loyal, smart, quick learners, and sensitive. Both good at almost every sport/activity I tried with them and enjoyed doing them all, both ready to be active and go out when I want to but also could be relaxed at home.
My GSD loved people and loved to get attention so she was not "aloof" like the breed standard says.

If you're looking to foster, see if there is a Golden Retriever breed rescue in your area.


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

I have 2 Goldens a male/female. When we had our male shepherd they got along just fine considering the shepherd was older. I have no doubt in my mind they will get along just fine when we get new puppy


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I got in this order a male golden retriever that is now almost 4, a female GSD that just turned 2, a male GSD that is a little over 1 and a male golden retriever that is almost 5 months. They all play together nicely, sometimes they all gang up on the older golden and I have to watch him and the male GSD, because the GSD gets rowdy quick and the golden does not back down and they are close to the same size. I separate them immediately and then they are okay, neither hold a grudge. I also give them play time two on two and mixing up different dogs. My oldest(non GSD or golden) does a good job of keeping all of them in line, she is the most respected in the group.They need not to forget that we are all family. I will say that the goldens have stronger stomachs then the GSD's. right now both GSD's are going thru an icky poop stage. They are all happy playful dogs and they all follow me everywhere. The goldens shed more then my female GSD(she isn't really a shedder) but less then the male GSD.



http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=121314&stc=1&d=1381189288


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Exactly how it is in my house. They all get along really well but my Dane almost 2 will gang up on my 3 yr old golden. My female golden plays referee.


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone. These are very useful information. I have been bouncing back and forth about this decision. I tell myself do not get a dog for another dog but rather get it for myself. But I can't tell for sure if the reason of getting a golden is purely for myself. 

My husband and I start thinking about getting another dog when Lincoln enter his teenage stage. He is a 9 months old little terrorist. He chewed my leather couch, chew through the wall (made 3 holes total), bite me constantly. Given the situation I shouldn't "want" another dog. 

I'm worried that if the second puppy is so much easier and not a brat like him, I'm gonna love that puppy more. If the second puppy is worse than him, I can't even imagine what I would do...

So when my thinking process came up to this point, I thought well maybe I can just wait until Lincoln really grows out of all these and become a calm, well-behaved adult. Then I thought if I can wait that long I probably wouldn't want to bring in another puppy and go through the process all over again. Also, i want to raise my dog(s) to a couple of years old before have a human baby. So if I wait until Lincoln is mature, the timing wouldn't work out.

I know I didn't mention any of this on the original post.... I'm just thinking out loud


----------



## Apollo1221 (Aug 23, 2012)

Well I know you have already got your answers but I thought I'd share my experience also. I have a 3 yr old German shepherd and a 9 year old golden retriever. I had the GSD first then got the GR about 9 months later (when the GSD was 2.5). Apollo my shepherd was a little uneasy about letting an older male dog in the house at first, but now they are best friends.

























In the last picture they had just got done rough housing and Apollo is waiting for "old man Coach" to catch his breath... You can see Coach is all wet from Apollo mouthing him (play fighting)

Edit: also for what it's worth, one of the reasons we got Coach was to help with the "German shepherd dogs are so scary" look I get from people. Apollo is the sweetest guy ever but some people won't give him a chance. Coach eases people's mind cause they see the 2 of them getting along like pals and realize Apollo is great.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

My ancient Golden and two GSD's get along just fine. They defer to the older dog and make sure they don't knock her down or scare her. She is almost blind and has arthritis so they are very carefull because we made sure they understood that the old dog always comes first in all things. You should be OK with a puppy as long as it is still very young. The GSD will take care of training it and showing it the house rules. It is a pack hierarchy thing that dogs just normally do.

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## Apollo1221 (Aug 23, 2012)

Rbeckett said:


> The GSD will take care of training it and showing it the house rules. It is a pack hierarchy thing that dogs just normally do.
> 
> Wheelchair Bob


^^this. Even though Coach was older then Apollo when we got him, Apollo still followed him around making sure he knew the rules!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

